# Feeding Amano Shrimp



## Lee Sweeting (23 Sep 2013)

Hi! I've just set up my first planted tank. The tank has just finished cycling last week. So i went out and bought a few amano's, which have been in my tank for a week now. I've tried adding some blanched spinach and some algae wafers but the amano's don't seem to be to interested? They have been to have a look at what i've dropped in the tank but then loose interest fairly quickly.Admittedly there is a little bit of algae in my tank, however i thought the shrimp would have still snapped up the additional food?

I'm pretty sure they are fine but just wanted to ask some of the more experienced keepers if this is normal?   

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Jack12 (23 Sep 2013)

I had amanos going crazy over blanched cucumber, but thats when there was no visible algae. U can see when amanos are hungry as they all come to the front tank when I feed the fish trying to catch bits of fish food.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks Jack. The only other fish i have in the tank are ottos and they eat pretty much the same thing. Neither the ottos or shrimp have been interested in the spinach or algae wafers, so i'm guessing there not hungry? The tank has only just cycled, and there is a bit of algae still. They all seem healthy and active. I'll just keep an eye on them. I may try some blanched cucumber in a day or two.


----------



## Jack12 (23 Sep 2013)

Looks like they are simply not hungry


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

If it recently cycled it might perhaps be the case that there is still/again NO2 in your water. With NO2 in the water fish/shrimp lose interest in eating too. If I were you I started testing that first. Or they prefer the algae in your tank. Normally they would anything, flakes, frozen/livefood, algae wafers, anything!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (23 Sep 2013)

NO2 is 0 yo-han, i wouldn't have put any livestock in otherwise. Also there very active, rummaging around the tank. I'm guessing there getting enough to eat at the moment.


----------



## foxfish (23 Sep 2013)

Ha Ha my amanos are veracious little things, I do have quite a few & I don't have much algae but they will compete with my corys for food.


----------

